
Ask HN: What Is UX? - ProcrastiNathan
How do YOU define it?<p>I posted a blog here last week on the topic and there was a comment that this might be a good question to ask to the community.<p>Hope Friday is treating everyone well.
======
seosenior
User experience (UX) is the interaction and experience users have with a
company's products and services.

------
Rishi2184
Donald Arthur Norman coined the term User Experience (UX) when he was in
Apple.

He defined it as: ‘User experience’ encompasses all aspects of the end-user’s
interaction with the company, its services, and its products.

